# Shes done it again!



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Milly loves chewy plastic- and has chomped her way through lots of toys!


Now the weather is warmer and the door is open she has found my greenhouse and just goes and helps herself to a plant pot whenever she wants a quick chew.
I've just looked in the living room and Steve is watching the tv while Milly lays at his feet chomping an enormous plant pot. I keep taking them away from her, but she just goes to get another! 
At least its not the furniture!

Sarah


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:wavey: Hi Goldencity, Does Millie eat the pots or just tear them into pieces and spit them out? I used to give my dogs cow hooves because they really enjoyed chewing on them but if the side of the hoof was thin enough Hershey would bite chunks off and swallow them. A few days later she would vomit them up and they would still be in chunks. I don't give them to her anymore because of that. Some things just don't pass through their system :yuck: . I had the same problem with corn cobs which she got into without my knowing. Cathy


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Hi! 
Millie does not seem to eat the chewy plastic- Ithink its just the chewing she likes, that and making a big mess when I've just cleaned up!

However, I dont give them the raw hide type chew as these they will try to swallow whole or in large pieces which they then vomit up [lovely!] I've been concerned that any chunks swallowed and not brought back up may get "stuck" further down.....

sarah


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

Cassey does the same thing. Any piece of plastic is fair game. I have given her proper chew toys only to find that she is eating the cat's dish instead. There isn't a plastic piece of anything that hasn't been chomped on.


----------

